# The un-official pre hillbilly beatdown at the hinky dojo!!!!!!



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I was going to give you until tomorrow to post this :wink:

All I have to say is....

COOOOMMMMMEEEE GETTTTT YOOOOUUUUU SOOOOOOMMMMMEEEEE


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Official/Un-official...what's the difference?
> 
> What: Field/Hunter Round with Blind Team Draw Money $hoot
> When: Friday July 3rd 2009 8:30am
> ...




8:30 that leaves me out. You know how I am with those early hours. Make it 12:30 and I'll think about it lol.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Suck it up....if we don't get out of Fredneck by 1:00pm......we'll never get to Cumberland

Friday evening+westbound+cars+two lane road=traffic from hell!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hinky I need to speak to ya I will give you a ringy ding today.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

The WVDBLLUNG will be there - I'll work on Melissa a.k.a. BOWMOM - if we can get the neighbor to watch the rats that morning she'll be there. She'll try her best to be there so you will have a "World Famous" archer there. She'll even wear the shorts with the hole in the rump for you.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Suck it up....if we don't get out of Fredneck by 1:00pm......we'll never get to Cumberland
> 
> Friday evening+westbound+cars+two lane road=traffic from hell!!!!




I'll suck it up and meet you all at the Hill.
8:30 is just too early for me that means I would have to leave here by 7 that means I have to get up by 6, and I just don't see that happening. 

I'll see you all at Cumberland in the afternoon.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> I'll suck it up and meet you all at the Hill.
> 8:30 is just too early for me that means I would have to leave here by 7 that means I have to get up by 6, and I just don't see that happening.
> 
> I'll see you all at Cumberland in the afternoon.


Girly man....if you're skeered, just say...."Hinky, I'm skeered!!!"

I mean this and that and too this and not enough that!!!! Blah blah blah.....you sound like Mrs Hinky....

BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

JARLICKER.......I'll get you covered one way or another......!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Girly man....if you're skeered, just say...."Hinky, I'm skeered!!!"
> 
> I mean this and that and too this and not enough that!!!! Blah blah blah.....you sound like Mrs Hinky....
> 
> BE THERE!!!!!




Not skeered, just don't want to wake up at 6 and drive 6 hours. Remember I'm driving to cumberland, and back that afternoon. 
I don't mind running on no sleep as long as I don't have to drive. I won't get to bed until like 4 am friday mornin so 6am is out of the question. I'll see you all at the Hill.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

BOWGOD said:


> Not skeered, just don't want to wake up at 6 and drive 6 hours. Remember I'm driving to cumberland, and back that afternoon.
> I don't mind running on no sleep as long as I don't have to drive. I won't get to bed until like 4 am friday mornin so 6am is out of the question. I'll see you all at the Hill.


Can we start an offical whining thread because it has begun

Me and pennysdad and little one will be there


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

blondstar said:


> Can we start an offical whining thread because it has begun
> 
> Me and pennysdad and little one will be there


Perfect.... I thought maybe the whining was a WVA thing!!! Glad to see at least one of the girls in WVA can muster the trip for a beatdown!!!!

As for you BOWGODDESS.......waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

He is just skeeeeeerrrrreeeeeddddd. The ONE time he ha a chance to peek into the eye of the Hornet and he is crying about getting up......to bad this place is PG :zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Not whining, just saying I'm not getting up at 6 to drive an hour and a half east, then turn around, and drive another 3 hours west. It just don't make sence.
If I had the option to go to bed at a decent hour like most do then it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but I'll be lucky if I get to bed before 4am. Heck I'll still be sleeping when you guys are done lol.

I'll peek into the hornet's eye in Cumberland.



Plus like I told you earlier Hornet I have to get 2 girls set up Friday morning before I can come over to the Hill. Being as neither of these girls shoot I have a feeling I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinky don't you love all these excuses coming from the person always talking about others making excuses :zip:

How does an hour and a half trip down turn into a 3 trip back? :noidea:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hinky don't you love all these excuses coming from the person always talking about others making excuses :zip:
> 
> How does an hour and a half trip down turn into a 3 trip back? :noidea:




Easy an hour and a half back here, and another hour and a half to Cumberland.

I'm not making excuses as you say I'm just stating the facts. I have to pick Jen up at 12:30 am Friday morning then we have to go grocery shopping (since we'll be gone most of the week end) 30 minute drive home from Winchester. That puts me home at 3:30 4:00 am Put the groceries away, and get ready for bed It'll be 4:30 5:00 before I get to sleep.
I'd have to get up by 6 in order to make it to the hinky dojo in time to be ready to shoot at 8:30. It's just not going to happen. No different than 2 weeks ago when you didn't have a ride to the Hill.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BG - if this were a telephone conversation, I'd say: "Put Jen on the line". Maybe she'd "woman up" and commit to getting out of bed before the sun comes up. Heck, when was the last time you saw a sun-rise?

Jarlicker will be coming to my house Thu. afternoon after he gets off of work - a 1 hour drive. We'll then transfer all his stuff to my little toaster car. At best, I figure we'll get on the road by 7 PM. With a least 1 fuel stop and 1 eating stop, I expect to be in the vicinity of Hinky's DoJo around 2 AM (if we're lucky). If we're "blessed" we'll have somewhere to rest our tired bodies for a few hours. 

But, when the time comes (8:30 AM), we'll be bright eyed and bushy tailed and all ready to lay a smack down on whoever that wants to try and get a piece of us.

So enough of the whining - at least you'll be sleeping in your own bed every night!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Yeaaa What he said!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

For the record it is different.....I had no way there.... You don't want to tweak your schedule and get your arse out of bed....on top of that....you were going to drive to my place and get me then turn around and go to the Hill....which I appreciate by the way :darkbeer:....now your bringing up driving....see the difference :wink:

You can't man up and go buy food by yourself Thurs during the day :zip: and what the heck kind of grocery shopping are you doing that takes 3+ hours....:noidea:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> For the record it is different.....I had no way there.... You don't want to tweak your schedule and get your arse out of bed....on top of that....you were going to drive to my place and get me then turn around and go to the Hill....which I appreciate by the way :darkbeer:....now your bringing up driving....see the difference :wink:
> 
> You can't man up and go buy food by yourself Thurs during the day :zip: and what the heck kind of grocery shopping are you doing that takes 3+ hours....:noidea:


I was thinking that if he'd just leave the groceries in his car that he'd have plent of help "putting them away".


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Well when it's time for the rubber to hit the asphalt we'll see who's ready to pay the piper!!!

As for BG seeing a sunrise, we almost made it in Lewistown but we crashed a few minutes before it peaked over the hills!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well when it's time for the rubber to hit the asphalt we'll see who's ready to pay the piper!!!
> 
> As for BG seeing a sunrise, we almost made it in Lewistown but we crashed a few minutes before it peaked over the hills!!!!


Yeah I see the sunrise quite often, but that is ussually cause I'm still up. 

And hornet the difference is if I was coming to pick you up it wouldn't have been until a little later in the day so I would have had time to sleep.


----------



## TheShooter (Apr 2, 2003)

wow you guys are so harsh!! If he wants to wear his womans panties let him wear them...hehe Wish I could make it down to the beat down but I wouldn't get off work til 10...so I will have to wait til later to get it on the hill in cumberland!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TheShooter said:


> wow you guys are so harsh!! If he wants to wear his womans panties let him wear them...hehe Wish I could make it down to the beat down but I wouldn't get off work til 10...so I will have to wait til later to get it on the hill in cumberland!!


.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TheShooter said:


> wow you guys are so harsh!! If he wants to wear his womans panties let him wear them...hehe Wish I could make it down to the beat down but I wouldn't get off work til 10...so I will have to wait til later to get it on the hill in cumberland!!


Your right.... We shouldn't pick on ladies like that.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Dang...what time am I going to have to get up Friday? Sounds like butt early...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Dang...what time am I going to have to get up Friday? Sounds like butt early...


Just do like Jarlicker & I plan to do - hit the road Thu. evening - who needs sleep???


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'll be on the road early Thursday morning. Dropping the wife and kids in Arlington with her sister for the weekend. I need to get up Friday, pick up BH and head over to tuscarora...Guess I'll be leaving the house around 6 AM...ugh...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'll be on the road early Thursday morning. Dropping the wife and kids in Arlington with her sister for the weekend. I need to get up Friday, pick up BH and head over to tuscarora...Guess I'll be leaving the house around 6 AM...ugh...


6 AM - heck by that time this morning, I had already showered, shaved, ****, got part the way to work, turned around and went to Jr.'s house, jumped her car off and was back on the road.

You kids today are just spoiled.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> 6 AM - heck by that time this morning, I had already showered, shaved, ****, got part the way to work, turned around and went to Jr.'s house, jumped her car off and was back on the road.
> 
> You kids today are just spoiled.




```

```
_what-everrrrr....._..by 6 am we will have been cruisin' 12 hours and be outside of DC ... .... carowhiner'sss !!! 

:shade::shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Well shoot, if you'll be in the DC area by 6 AM, just peddle a little harder and get to "Fredneck" by 8:30 - Florida Sunsucker





south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> _what-everrrrr....._..by 6 am we will have been cruisin' 12 hours and be outside of DC ... .... carowhiner'sss !!!
> ...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well shoot, if you'll be in the DC area by 6 AM, just peddle a little harder and get to "Fredneck" by 8:30 - Florida Sunsucker


It doesn't take 2.5 hrs to get to Fredneck....maybe an 1.5 at most if ya drive slow. I think it took Sarge and I about an hour 15-20 mins last year and I could see DC from my roof :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Okay...so who's in and who's out????

Jarlicker/Lee you're set for TA Thursday night!!! Just call me!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

See you there hinky...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Okay...so who's in and who's out????
> 
> Jarlicker/Lee you're set for TA Thursday night!!! Just call me!!


Will do - I'm still trying to resolve "issues" with my cell phone, so will get Jarlicker to give you a call on Thu. evening once we get on the road.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Seriously....who is shooting Fri morning? :noidea:

Sarge
Hornet
Jarlicker
Prag
Blondstar
Pennysdad
WVdoublelung
WVs Wife

That can't be it......come ladies. Come get beat down.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Seriously....who is shooting Fri morning? :noidea:
> 
> Sarge
> Hornet
> ...


Add Hinky to the list - and if those FL boys have the gonads, maybe they will stop by.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Seriously....who is shooting Fri morning? :noidea:
> 
> Sarge
> Hornet
> ...


add junior to the list, he is looking forward in beating all of you LOL


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Young Jedi will be there too and I will ask around at league tonight


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Is my F****** bow done???????

If it I will be there. I need 25 points from Hinky!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

DarrinM said:


> Is my F****** bow done???????
> 
> If it I will be there. I need 25 points from Hinky!




```

```
a month ive been hearing this... get 'errr done hinky !!!!! :mg:

DM... obviously he's scared for he has not enough skeelllllzzz to take down a 

pro-joe such as yourself.... what else could it possibly be ???...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> Is my F****** bow done???????
> 
> If it I will be there. I need 25 points from Hinky!


Good lord....how many Pros does it take to set up a bow :noidea:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2006)

QUOTE=Brown Hornet;1054947204]Your right.... We shouldn't pick on ladies like that. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Any beatdown results?

Who's got the crispie lead so far?


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Any beatdown results?
> 
> Who's got the crispie lead so far?


Maybe they are shooting in the dark?????


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I didn't make the Hinky shoot this morning, but all the shooters made it to the Hill, except our contingent from Ontario.. they are strangely absent.. :noidea: :set1_thinking:

Let's just say I didn't hear too many bragging about the morning scores.. :noidea: :chortle:

We shot a few practice targets this evening, then some Flying Pigs, now off to find more :beer: :darkbeer: :yo:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Maybe I'll be back next year Sticky.

I am trying to make it to Nationals.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Maybe I'll be back next year Sticky.
> 
> I am trying to make it to Nationals.


I hope ya can Bro, we'll be there at Nat's this year... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Pre Smackdown Smackdown results

Young Jedi - 554
HInky - 551
Jarlicker - 543 or 545???
WVDbllung - 526
JLH - 522
Hornet and Pennysdad - 519
Sarge 501
Prag - 499 
Kyle - 465ish
Blondestar - 515ish
Rick Lee - 518
Old Jedi - 519

Jarlicker and WVdbllung won the blind draw


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb:


----------

